# gun rack



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm starting a new project this week,i want to build a free standing gun rack that holds anywhere from 6 to 9 rifle's i'm looking for a plan that showes how to build it.if anyone can help . i would appreciate it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wish I could help Steve just don't know of any.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Boy that is a nice project. Hope we see the build photo's.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is one I found (see page 2 of 2 to see finished unit): Gun rack LINK


----------

